# tarapnay pe may re na phir tum hasoo gaay



## guest123

i was wondering what this means:

tarapnay pe may re na phir tum hasoo gaay, kabhi kisi say dil laga ker to dekho


is it urdu?


----------



## blue_jewel

guest123 said:


> i was wondering what this means:
> 
> tarapnay pe may re na phir tum hasoo gaay, kabhi kisi say dil laga ker to dekho
> 
> 
> is it urdu?


 
I'm not sure if it's urdu but surely it's not a tagalog phrase


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Yes it's Urdu

Tarapne pe mere na phir tum hansoge, kabhi kisi se dil lagaa kar to dekho,,

Something like :

once more you will laugh at me agonizing, just once give your heart to someone and see (how it is)...

Sorry for the bad English, i've tried to remain literal...

This is from a Qawali by Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan... tumhain dil lagi bhool jaani paregi....


----------

